

Ask HN: What are people doing with microcontrollers? - ryanSrich

I recently started playing around with an Arduino and wanted to see what other people were building.<p>I&#x27;ve done a few basic tutorials but haven&#x27;t taken the technology much further. Is anyone building a new hardware product? Starting a startup around the technology?
======
theBeaver
Here are some projects that uses arduino, some of them are interesting:

[http://m.instructables.com/id/Arduino-
Projects/](http://m.instructables.com/id/Arduino-Projects/)

I use arduino too, but it has been a while since I last used it.

------
zwerch
I am controlling my blinds with it.

